# coppering/cosmic/firespot with extra detail on the eyeliner...



## PomPoko (Jan 8, 2008)

So, I tried to post this yesterday, and i got logged out, I logged back in again and it was GONE. GONE i tell ye! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was so angry at myself for not saving it in a separate word file or some such. Took me hours as well! Haha.

Anyway, I've not been very well over the last few days, so I thought to cheer myself up I'd do a tutorial. I said I might do one a while ago, so here it finally is. I just want to point out that this is going to be quite long, since I said for lovely specktra-ette i_luv_mac that I'd try and do an eyeliner tut, so this is a two birds, one stone sort of thing. I have no idea if my eyeliner bit will be any help, cos its a lot harder than I thought to do and take pics as you go! 

I apologise in advance for my stupid faces, I have a hard enough time keeping a neutral face at the best of times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, please excuse my eyebrows and nails. I have no excuse aside from I'm lazy and need to get them sorted.

Righty-oh, this is what you will need (obv not the whole 15 pallette
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just the coppering)





Which is (in no particular order)
Benefit non-fiction foundation
Givenchy Sublimine foundation (I think thats spelled wrong)
Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Apricot
StudioFix Powder
Benefit Georgia Powder
UDPP
Bronzing Pearls or Bronzing Powder. Matte is best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cosmic eyeshadow
Coppering Eyeshadow
Expensive Pink eyeshadow
Firespot Eyeshadow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Prestige eyeliner pencil
Bourjois Volume Ultra Mascara
Rubenesque paint pot
Babied Lacquer
Myth Lipstick (not pictured)
Hug me Lipstick (also not pictured)
YSL Touche Eclat
Walnut/Ivoire Brow Shader

Brushes and tools you need are:
134SE
168SE
187SE
219SE
190SE
224
202
Ruby And Millie Angled Brush for eyeliner
Ruby and Millie Fluff Brush
Ruby and Millie Brow and Lash Comb
Cosmopolitan Blusher Brush
A Lip Brush of no discernable origins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Start with a clean, moisterised face. Yuck @ me. I put on some Lip Injection before this picture, I regretted it almost instantly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Take your UDPP and put it on. I decided to do my eyes first as these colours have a tendency to leave a lot of fall out. This means I can clean up without taking off my facemakeup as well!









Take your Rubenesque Paint Pot. Look bored. Even though you LOVE rubenesque. It is your ultimate favorite. Just playing it cool though.
Smooth it on with your ring finger like so:




All the way from lashline to brow. :O make it a bit thicker on the lid though and thinner by the brow. Voila:





Next, take your 202. I know a lot of people don't like sponge tip applicators, but I think they are useful for inside lid corners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







That being said, use the 202 to put cosmic on the inner corners of your lid





Take your 224 and blow kisses at it




Put on expensive pink over the rest of your lid, over and a bit above your crease. You should hopefully look like this. Only with your face...





Brandish your 219 like a wand.




Ok that doesnt help, but get some firespot on your wand...I mean 219 and place it on the very outer corner of your eye and in the crease. You can just about see it on this picture. Blend it gently using a 224. You might need to put on a bit more, since I find it blends off quite easily.









Now using the 219 again, put some coppering over the firespot. Only not as big an area, as it were.




Now take a fluff brush and blend it up and out a little. It should look a little like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







After blending it, I put some more coppering in the very outer v and gently blend. Sorry no picture for this step!

Now tidy up your fall out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like a nice crisp line where my eyeshadow finishes. I take a cotton pad and fold it in half, place it like this on your outer eye.




And clean upwards, gently. Go slowly and gently to make sure you dont take off too much. Eep. Now the eyeshadow should look like this!




After this I used the Ivoire side of my browshader to highlight under my brow.

****Now I'm gonna do my liner, but I am trying to go into as much detail as  I can. If youre not interested, just put on some blacktrack. w00ts!****

I use a brush that looks like this





Start from the centre of your eye, using a really light amount of blacktrack, think so its almost sheer. Use gentle dabbing strokes with the end of the brush. Get as close to the lashline as possible. As odd as it sounds I almost dab the brush into my lashes.




Carry on outwards (still going very lightly) 




At this point now, on the last few millimetres of lashline, instead of keeping the line as close to the lashline, take the line gently in an upwards curve. You can sort of see what i mean here




Then with the highest point of the brush take the line from the corner of your eye up to connect to the other line.




Goback over the original line now, building up the intensity of the blackness, and making the line thicker on the outer corner of the eye if you like.
Now do the inner bit of eye. I do this bit extremely thin so the line is almost none existant (if I can!) or if i mess it up (as I do sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
For the next bit take your black eyeliner pencil and line the water line of your top lid. Make sure you really get it into the roots of your lashes. This works best if the pencil is sharp, but soft IMO.





and thats it for liner!!

**************

Now curl your lashes! I heated my lash curler with a hairdryer first. I have the worlds straightest lashes. They never hold curl. I try anyway.




Put on your mascara. Brush up your eyebrows using your lash and brow comb. Looking good...ooor not. Also comb any clumps put of your lashes. If you have any that is!





Now, I helpfully left my concealer at my best friends house! Groan. So I am using Touche eclat as a sort of subsitute. Loooovely. So use the 194 to dab it on, then I dab it in with my ring finger. But this is mostly cos of the touche elcat being a bit of a pain.




Ick. Corpselike!





Put on your foundation using the 190. Yay. My foundation doesnt actually make me look this white. I shall guess its the flash! Also I applied studio fix using a 134 brush.





Make a fish face and use the 168 to apply bronzer to the hollows of your cheeks.




Still with the fishface, put on the Georgia Powder using a regular blush brush.




Take your Apricot shimmer brick and highlight the top of your cheekbone. I have helpfully done you a diagram cos you cant really see without. Fear my painshop skillz 





Put on your Myth Lipstick using a Lip Brush. I have to dab on a tad bit of Hug Me since I look dead otherwise. Then A tiny bit of babied over the lipsticks.

And we're done! Time to play camera!








Finished eye close up:





Thanks for looking and reading if you made it this far! Hope this is understandable!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 8, 2008)

wow...you did such a great job!! I love your cheekbones, and the way you apply your blush it´s amazing, that georgia blush really suits you!!


----------



## n_c (Jan 8, 2008)

Agree with the poster above, you look gorgeous. You should enter ur tutorial in the contest


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 8, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 8, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous you have such a pretty face, love the lip colour too x


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 8, 2008)

i looove the way you do ur cheeks!!! pretty pretty


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 8, 2008)

loveeeeeeeeeeeeee it!!! i always love ur looks! thx for the tut!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 8, 2008)

Woowowow.. awesome


----------



## i_luv_mac (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW thats gorgeous. I also have Firespot, Expensive Pink and Coppering so I'll give it a go.

Thanks for posting this tutorial.


----------



## Jot (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks for the tut - its great and you look fab. Off to give this a try (or as near as i can get with what i have) xx


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats beautiful, thanks so much!


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I hope its ok to follow haha, I do have a tendency to ramble

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_luv_mac* 

 
_WOW thats gorgeous. I also have Firespot, Expensive Pink and Coppering so I'll give it a go.

Thanks for posting this tutorial._

 
I hope that the eyeliner bit is ok. Its hard to explain in words as I said before its quite hard to explain in words! The wingy bit is also easy to do using an angle brush if you just place the angle upwards to make a wing to connect to the top liner. Theres a few ways to do it, I like to experiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking all!


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Jan 9, 2008)

great tutorial!
you are so pretty btw, i love  your hair!

it makes me want my black hair back


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 9, 2008)

Lovely tut!! Firespot is grreat!!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## lazytolove (Jan 10, 2008)

i love your foundation. It works very great on you. I like the cheek color too =]. Thanks for the tut.


----------



## ecberger (Jan 11, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## rbella (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful.  I think you have the most gorgeous, dewy skin.  I'm jealous!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jan 11, 2008)

*OMGoddess! You are fabulous, my dear! I love the makeup, and your hair &** skin give megreen apple envy !  Thanks for doing the tut. Yes, you *should* enter the contest.  I think the best part of your tutorial is the humour you inject at each opportunity- I'm in a foul mood & didn't want to smile Today!grrrr.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey...I lived near you for nearly 4 years! My hubby comes from Blackheath, near Halesowen...Our son was born there, too! *waves hi* ! Love to you & to 
my second country.....land of the most beloved people in my world
  (ha!  kidnapped them & I'm holding them hostage here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're lovelylovelylovely! xxxCherylFaith
*


----------



## Hilly (Jan 11, 2008)

gorgeous! you look great!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 11, 2008)

this is pretty, entertaining and fun to read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love tuts with items i currently own too


----------



## nyrak (Jan 12, 2008)

this was so cute and funny (and the end result is hot!) - thanks for posting!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooooo this is gorgeous. Thank you for taking time to do this tutorial


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for looking everyone :waves: I'm not sure I'm brave enough to enter the tutorial contest *is a chicken*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*OMGoddess! You are fabulous, my dear! I love the makeup, and your hair &** skin give megreen apple envy !  Thanks for doing the tut. Yes, you *should* enter the contest.  I think the best part of your tutorial is the humour you inject at each opportunity- I'm in a foul mood & didn't want to smile Today!grrrr.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey...I lived near you for nearly 4 years! My hubby comes from Blackheath, near Halesowen...Our son was born there, too! *waves hi* ! Love to you & to 
my second country.....land of the most beloved people in my world
  (ha!  kidnapped them & I'm holding them hostage here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're lovelylovelylovely! xxxCherylFaith
*_

 
Ahh thanks lovely. I always feel like I harp on too much in these things, its nice to know people appreciate my bizarre ways!

So you lived in Birmingham for a while? I'm not sure I blame you for going back to NY...Birmingham is hardly the most glamorous of places really! I currently live in Northfield, and I was bought up in Selly Oak. I'm not too familiar with Black Heath, but I am quite familiar with Halesowen. Do you come and visit often?

Anyway, was nice to...meet(?ish) you


----------



## ShexyKristin (Jan 14, 2008)

Very very pretty and it looks great on you as well!


----------



## Dollheart (Jan 16, 2008)

oooft beautiful makeup and gorgeous face ^_^ thanks for the great tutorial. Do you usually darken your brows a bit? As i think it would have made you look even more stunning if you had *yes I am a browfreak lol!*
I also tend to pretend i am some kind of wizard when playing with my brushes...magic brush wand...away!
xlaniex


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dollheart* 

 
_oooft beautiful makeup and gorgeous face ^_^ thanks for the great tutorial. Do you usually darken your brows a bit? As i think it would have made you look even more stunning if you had *yes I am a browfreak lol!*
I also tend to pretend i am some kind of wizard when playing with my brushes...magic brush wand...away!
xlaniex_

 
Thanks, lovely. 

Yes, I am also usually quite big on eyebrows (believe it or not) but because over christmas I had a slight...erm, incident lets say - I'd been leaving them alone to grow back a bit. I'd gotten to the point where I was repeatedly saying "need to get my brows done...need them done." I'd not been filling them for a while as they looked so bad! They actually looked worse filled in as I'd let them go au naturale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, i went and got them threaded yesterday as I couldn't take it anymore...and I'm having a birthday party on saturday and I couldn't bare for all my friends to see me with such atrocious brows! 

Argh I wrote you a novel! sorry LOL!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2008)

you are gorgeous!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 17, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 17, 2008)

This looks great on you, I love coppers. Thanks I can't wait to try it out.


----------

